# '64 low-boy



## butnut (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey guys, new to this forum. Had a Sting-Ray clone as a kid, got into the lowrider bike scene in the 80s as well as a part time Sting-Ray resto biz. Painted over 30 bikes, my first resto was a 3 speed shown in Liz Frieds Sting-Ray book. I do upholstery so I did a bunch of stock and kustom seats, of course Pete was my source for paint, parts and kits. I got outta the bike game years ago, got into Puch mopeds, but still have a bike bug as I came here looking for a rim for my daily beach bike...found it! Anywho, here's my kustom Low-Boy, built during the height of lowrider bikes, featured in LRB magazine. '64 frame, with Phantom tank modded to fit. S-2 front and rear rims, old Shimano rear disc up front, a ton of NOS parts, very kool 60s Japan box spring seat. Won a bunch of shows with this one, still takes trophies when I dust it off...I have a bunch more show bikes, but I'll start with the one that got me into this hobby.


----------



## JimK (Dec 29, 2014)

Welcome aboard. That is a nice bike. Got any more pictures from a side view?. What are those bars off of? Looking forward to seeing the other builds that you have done.

JimK


----------



## butnut (Dec 29, 2014)

*Show bikes*

Thanks Jim. No side view, but a rear one...built a '68 Fleet. Gave it a board track look...got a fat Typhoon rear tire to match the Westwind up front, love the half tank. Half moon bars and Japan box spring seat had Pete screen the 'S' and I stitched up my own dog-face seat cover. The bar on Low-Boy is Schwinn, not sure from what bike as it was a NOS find that looked kool. Also built up a Pixie convertible in lowrider style, Krate parts, and a Lil-Tiger. Chromed everything, even the pedals. Aftermarket rims so I could run whitewalls.


----------



## JimK (Dec 29, 2014)

Those look sharp. Very nice work. 

JimK


----------



## Will08 (Jan 12, 2015)

Is fleet for sale?


----------



## butnut (Jan 22, 2015)

Sorry, parted it out years ago. Someone on this forum got the frame. Kept the seat, rims went to a '63 1/2 project, sold that too.


----------

